# Nimi sunday morning



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody else gonna be out of main st ramp on channel tomarrow morning??I'm givin it a shot.let u all know how it goes.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Spent a few hours this morning off Christman Rd. Slow bite. Lots of lookers. Few girls and couple crappie. Gonna give it a try tomorrow at Nimi but have not decided where to try. May see you there Vibe. Good luck


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Few gills not girls...oops


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Tossing up the atwood idea too...decisions desicions.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hitting the north end tomorrow.

Gonna try about 8ft of water over submerged timber.

There were weeds there in the summer too. Hopefully still a few remaining to help with the low oxygen levels in the water. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Spent all season there till last 2 trips. May go back to that tomorrow also. Nothing but gills last time I was there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Got the rods and shanty ready for tomorrow, but not taking shanty. I want to stay mobile. 

I'm also hitting the Dam end of the lake and am going to keep moving until I find some big fish.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill be in a blue clam 2000

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

No shanty for me so waiting for temp to come up a couple degrees before going. Leave a few for me.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got here. With a few minnows i already have.where the heck to get minnows?.didn't know eddies was closed

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

vibe said:


> Just got here. With a few minnows i already have.where the heck to get minnows?.didn't know eddies was closed
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle has minnows. They are off of Portage Lakes Dr. I have had better luck with waxies. Any luçk for you with minnows?


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got set up.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Did u end up hittin Atwood?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm heading out around 10:30am


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Dave_E said:


> I'm heading out around 10:30am
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm heading out in about half hr. Hitting shallows first and if no luck might head to channel. See a guy shivering sitting on a bucket...say hey


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm here at nimi.one perch on ice so far.fishin the submerged bridge in the channel

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

vibe said:


> I'm here at nimi.one perch on ice so far.fishin the submerged bridge in the channel
> 
> Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice start! Last time I was in channel could not keep the cats off my line. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Its real slow bite.obviously cuz i have time to be on here.lol
Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

On my way. Gonna give weeds a shot first. Hopefully I do not have time to post!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Changed my mind Vibe. Ready to head out in channel. Maybe I can chase them your way. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

What did u end up with grizzly?i got 2 bites and 2 fish.i need to get one of those flashers.I'm behind intimes.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

2 crappie. Few light bites but mostly only lookers. You saw me catch half my fish today! Did not mark many fish and drilled lots of holes. Who says fishing isn't exercise. Nice talking to you today. Not giving up yet but looking forward to the thaw. Might try after dark next time. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Still out on north end

2 light bites. Nothing else yet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Dave_E said:


> Still out on north end
> 
> 2 light bites. Nothing else yet
> 
> ...


Thinking about heading out there after dark. Does not look encouraging.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Just left North side.

Missed one more really big hit on a minnow. Pulled the rod off the bucket.

I wasn't paying attention. Never had the fish on and lost the minnow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Dave_E said:


> Just left North side.
> 
> Missed one more really big hit on a minnow. Pulled the rod off the bucket.
> 
> ...


Thinking about a late trip this week. Arrive at dark and see if Crappie will turn on. Thanks for the info. My buddy is out now and has couple keeper crappie and a gill. Nothing to write home about.


----------

